# Deal's Wheels '57 Chevy



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just finished my DW's '57 Chevy. I used Testor's One Coat Laquer and Bare Metal Foil, both, for the first time on this one. Liked them both and wondered how I ever got along without them, before now.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Great color, and great job on the foiling.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I LOVE IT! Looks great in that color and the foiling is perfect!
I painted mine in fiery orange with diamond white top. 

Great work and thanks for sharing!
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That turned out terrific!
I really like the 'CARtoons' and Hot Rod magazines in the
rear package tray. great stuff.
That Testors paint really is smooth.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Great finish, foiling, and photography!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, fellas! You can't tell by the pictures, but there are a few mistakes that aren't that visible. Since it was my first time to use the Testor's paint and the foil I can just chalk it up to being "first time user's" mistakes. I'm a figure kit builder first and a vehicle builder second. But, with products like these two I might just build more vehicle kits in the future.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey guys! I need your input on the base. I'm going to stain it later, but need some help in the attaching the model department. I was thinking of drilling holes where the two back tires sit. Then, coming up from the bottom with two screws to put into the tires in order to hold the model in place. Do any of you know of a better way to do this? I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

That looks great even under such close up scrutiny. Nice work on the figure as well, I lik the shading between the teeth. Yeah, BMF is great stuff isn't it? I'm using it on a '40 Ford at the moment. Great job on the metalflake paint job too!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

love the green, nice change. The cartoons mag really hit it. i have some of my dads issues


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hooty,

Great job on this kit!:thumbsup:

As far as mounting the kit to the base, I think you can screw it down as you mention as you are using a wooden base.

Other ideas are to create a small flat spot on the tires so that it won't roll and it will create a bigger surface to glue and apply epoxy that works with wood/plastic accordingly.

MMM


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

The tires are rubber and not plastic, so I'm not sure if you can make a small flat spot on them. Just hoping that using a screw won't be a problem for the rubber tires either.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Another idea might be to attach a small piece of clear rod underneath the front of the car in the wheelie position and then attach the rod to the base with a screw.

MMM


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Hmmmm.....I like the idea of the wheelie. Maybe with the front just a little up off of the ground. Will have to experiment with it a little, but I'm likin' it! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Hooty!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The paint and foil look great! I like the way you've painted the driver too. 
Very cool!!
The wheelie idea's a good one....

Chris.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Auroranut!

Well, I did think about the wheelie position, but, went with all four wheels on the ground. I drilled two holes just in front of the rear axles and on either side of the drive shaft. This way the two clear rods would not be as noticeable. The rods were a 1/4" round. I then marked and drilled the holes on the base. A little adjusting had to be done on the holes under the car so that the whole thing would sit flat on the base.

The base was a pinewood plaque I picked up at Michaels. After sanding the wood, I used a brown boot cream. After it dried, and I buffed it out, and then used black shoe polish. I buffed it again, using a shoe brush, to get a gloss shine. Then I sealed with Testor's Clear Gloss, covered it, and let it stand overnight. It was still a little tacky this morning, so I put a hair dryer to it for a few minutes to speed things up. After all this was done, this was the end result......


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

Amazing. 


Ford SuperChargers


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That turned out most excellently, Hooty - I will have to give that bare metal foil a try one of these days, it does look very nice. I also REALLY like the touch with the Cartoons! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Hedorah! Glad you liked the CARtoons. I wish I had some of them to read again.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

GREAT work, Hooty! Love the metalflake look!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Schweeeet!!!


----------



## Alessandro (Mar 9, 2010)

that is too cute.


----------



## ToSte (Mar 13, 2010)

That flake paint came out amazing.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

The paint I used was Testor's One Coat Laquer. If you haven't tried this paint yet, you need too! It's the best spray paint I've ever used. 

Hooty


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very sharp looking!! Love the finish on the green paint. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Hooty,

That's the best '57 cHEVY I've seen.

--Hawg


----------

